# Retrouver quelqu'un avec juste l'adresse



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,J'ai un tout petit problème:
Je suis en vacance depuis ce soir et je viens de me rappeler que j'ai oublié de leurs demander leurs numéro de portable. Je sais qu'ils ont un compte Facebook (ou Twitter) mais ils n'ont pas mis leurs vrai nom (comme moi, prudence oblige).
La seule chose que je connaisse à peut près c'est leurs adresse, vous savez comment je pourrais les retrouver? Facebook ou Twitter ne permet pas de faire une recherche par adresse?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2012)

Il y a un truc qui s'appelle le bottin. 
Mais si c'est trop old school, tu as toujours le site des pages blanches... :sleep:


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2012)

Je crois que ça ne m'aide pas trop...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2012)

Flute!


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2012)

Tu ne connais pas leur nom...
Tu ne connais pas leur adresse...

On est pas devin...


----------



## Pamoi (26 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> Bonjour,J'ai un tout petit problème:
> - j'ai oublié de leurs demander leurs numéro de portable.
> - je ne connais pas leur vrai nom.
> - je connais à peu près leurs adresse
> ...



Non. je serais toi, j'essaierais de retrouver d'autres amis ....


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2012)

Je parle de nom Facebook hein


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2012)

Ouais... En gros c'est comme si tu voulais faire une addition avec des ancien francs et des euros...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2012)

On comprend rien de toutes façons.
On parle pas de nom, mais de nom facebook, on parle de quoi comme adresse? Adresse postale? Mail? Facebook? Twitter? 

Sans blague, moins clair ya pas.


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2012)

Bah adresse géographique. Si j'avais une adresse mail je leurs aurais envoyé un mail...


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2012)

Si tu reposais ta question en étant plus clair ?!...
Passque là (chuis p'têt con), mais je ne comprends toujours pas comment à partir d'un (vague) truc virtuel, tu peux faire pour trouver du réel.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2012)

Ah ouai, quand même !!! 

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a qu'au bar qu'on voit ça


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2012)

Je recherche des amis sur Facebook et Twitter et ils utilisent des pseudos.Je connais leurs adresse géographique et comme je sais que ces sites récupèrent l'adresse via le wifi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2012)

Ouais, ben avec aussi peu d'efforts pour etre clair, je risque pas de me casser le cul a essayer de comprendre.


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2012)

Mais c'est clair


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> .... ces sites récupèrent l'adresse via le wifi...



Tu voulais dire le Bluetooth non ?


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2012)

Bah non, triangulation wifi.Parce que pour trouver mon adresse à partir de mon PC alors qu'il y a ni le Bluetooth ni de puces GPS...


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais c'est clair


Ben nan...
Puisque personne n'avait compris, apparemment...


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2012)

Donc, pour résumer:

Tu cherches des gens, dont tu ne connais pas le nom, qui auraient sans doute un compte facebook, ou twiter, mais sous un pseudo que tu ne connais pas, et seule chose connue, vaguement, l' adresse.
Comment avoir leur "o6"...

Point positif: tu es en vacances

Ben çà va ' occuper.


----------



## boodou (27 Octobre 2012)

Et tu veux les retrouver pour quoi, si c'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah adresse géographique. Si j'avais une adresse mail je leurs aurais envoyé un mail...



Ben j'ai raison depuis le debut alors : pagesblanches.
Si j'ai encore pas compris, par contre, sois gentil, te casse pas a expliquer n'importe comment ca m'interesse pas.


----------



## fousfous (27 Octobre 2012)

Je ne vois pas en quoi les pages blanches peuvent m'aider...Je recherche leurs compte pour pouvoir discuter lors des vacances.
Je connais leurs vrai nom mais ce n'est pas suffisant les retrouver comme ils utilisent des pseudos.


----------



## Scalounet (27 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi les pages blanches peuvent m'aider...Je recherche leurs compte pour pouvoir discuter lors des vacances.
> Je connais leurs vrai nom mais ce n'est pas suffisant les retrouver comme ils utilisent des pseudos.



Ahhh ces jeunes !! 

Le principe des pages blanches est de trouver une personne par son nom (tu dis les connaitres) par rapport a une adresse ou une ville ou une région (tu dis la connaitre)... tu tapes le nom et tu choisis la région dans laquelle ils sont censés se trouver... 
Si rien n'apparait, c'est que, soit le nom n'est pas bon ou, la région n'est pas bonne ou, ils sont sur une liste rouge, si, tu vois les noms apparaitre, ben tu prends tes coucougnettes a deux mains et tu appelles les personnes. 

Dernière solution, attendre les prochaines vacances et ne pas oublier leur pseudo face de bouck 


Y a pas d'autres solutions a moins d'invoquer les divinités !


----------



## ergu (27 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> Je connais leurs adresse géographique.



Et comme tu connais aussi leur vrais noms, tu cherches dans les pages blanches leur...
Leur quoi ?
Leur n° de téléphone, bien bobby !

Avec ce n° de téléphone, tu leur téléphone.
(Un truc de dingue)

Tu leur demande leur pseudo facebook
Et voilà :
Tu peux passer tes vacances à loler avec tes amis facebook comme le reste de l'année (bien la peine d'avoir des vacances...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Octobre 2012)

C'est vrai que tous ces machins de telephone et de vrais noms c'est completement depasse.


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2012)

Et pi d' abord... Vous avez pas des amis communs?
Des gens qui connaissent ces gens qui ont (les heureux veinards) le "06" (clef de sésame, ouvrant l' acces a machin et machine, 24 heures sur 24; 7 jours sur 7, pour leur faire les pieds)


Tu serais pas un moton noir??


----------



## jugnin (27 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> Bonjour,J'ai un tout petit problème:
> Je suis en vacance depuis ce soir et je viens de me rappeler que j'ai oublié de leurs demander leurs numéro de portable.



Quimporte que tu aies oublié de te rappeler de leur demander, que tu leur aies demander doublier de te rappeler leur numéro.

* Cest quoi cette phrase de merde, jeune ?! *Tu cherches le compte facebook dun pronom personnel, hein ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Octobre 2012)

oui mais les amis facebook on ne leur téléphone pas, on ne leur parle pas, on ne les rencontre pas. on leur envoie juste un lol de temps à autres


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2012)

fousfous a dit:


> Bonjour,J'ai un tout petit problème:
> Je suis en vacance depuis ce soir et je viens de me rappeler que j'ai oublié de leurs demander leurs numéro de portable.



En fin de compte, c'est tout sauf important :hein:
Ils ne te l'ont pas donné spontanément, réfléchi au pourquoi ...


----------



## ccciolll (31 Octobre 2012)

Bah, et en plus, ce que je pige pas bien, si tu es copain avec eux sur FB, ils sont dans ta liste d'amis FB, donc si tu veux les loler sur FB, ben tu te connectes à ton compte FB et c'est marre. Ou alors tu as oublié ton propre pseudo ? (faut aussi être un peu *** pour pas mettre son vrai nom sur FB)

Et obtenir l'adresse de qqun par triangulation GPS, si c'est pas en**ler des mouches, ça.

EDIT : cela dit, le titre de la discussion est croustillant : retrouver des gens dont on a seulement l'adresse. mpffffrrrr !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2012)

bon le temps passe et au final ... sympa les vacances  ? 

c'était où ? 

on connait ? genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan mais raconte passequebon, j'attends tjs ton compte rendu (burp) sur facebook


----------

